# Average closing time for resale Wyndham



## DEVLISHGRN (Jan 8, 2019)

Hey, 
I am a new member but have been reading incognito for months now.  We took a tour at Bonnett Creek in September and said no as advised, but we love the resort and the idea of the timeshare, just not at their cost.  After doing all my due diligence and reading all your advice I went all in and got 490k points for $1000 (including closing and transfer fees at Bonnett Creek). 

I am just curious, but how long does it actually take for the points to become yours after "closing" with Wyndham?  3 months, 6 months, more?  I did a search but couldn't find the answer.

Thanks in advance,
Brian


----------



## ausman (Jan 8, 2019)

Timeframes are usually tracked after paperwork is received in the Wyndham office and can vary greatly based on their workload. I'm told paperwork is basically kept in bins and removed for processing in the order received. A common processing time is 12-14 weeks. I have one in process at the moment received by Wyndham 12/3/18 and on 1/3/19 I was told it would probably be another 6-8 weeks which would put it around the 12 week mark.

There are the occasional threads created where the current processing time is discussed. You could look for them for background. You can also call Wyndham and enquire if received and expected processing time of yours.


----------



## DEVLISHGRN (Jan 9, 2019)

basham said:


> Timeframes are usually tracked after paperwork is received in the Wyndham office and can vary greatly based on their workload. I'm told paperwork is basically kept in bins and removed for processing in the order received. A common processing time is 12-14 weeks. I have one in process at the moment received by Wyndham 12/3/18 and on 1/3/19 I was told it would probably be another 6-8 weeks which would put it around the 12 week mark.
> 
> There are the occasional threads created where the current processing time is discussed. You could look for them for background. You can also call Wyndham and enquire if received and expected processing time of yours.


Thanks!


----------



## breezez (Jan 9, 2019)

DEVLISHGRN said:


> Hey,
> I am a new member but have been reading incognito for months now.  We took a tour at Bonnett Creek in September and said no as advised, but we love the resort and the idea of the timeshare, just not at their cost.  After doing all my due diligence and reading all your advice I went all in and got 490k points for $1000 (including closing and transfer fees at Bonnett Creek).
> 
> I am just curious, but how long does it actually take for the points to become yours after "closing" with Wyndham?  3 months, 6 months, more?  I did a search but couldn't find the answer.
> ...


4 months is Optimistic, however, upto 6 months could be realistic.   Wyndham I think is the slowest of all I have dealt with.


----------



## ausman (Jan 9, 2019)

Brian,

Since there are divergent opinions and experiences on this why don't you call Wyndham Title Services for your specific case. If you didn't look it up before the number for Title Services is 800-251-8736 option #2 then option #3. May be helpful to have the name of the prior owner of the points when calling.


----------



## dgalati (Jan 10, 2019)

I had 2 transfer before Xmas one took 8 weeks the other 3 weeks. This is from the time Wyndham received paper work and resort transfer fee. LT Transfers usually takes 3-4 weeks on their deed prep and recording of deed. The Wymdham Customer Service rep I talked to stated they were at 5-6 weeks on transfer time.


----------



## Richelle (Jan 10, 2019)

breezez said:


> 4 months is Optimistic, however, upto 6 months could be realistic.   Wyndham I think is the slowest of all I have dealt with.


My last one took five weeks, and that was August of last year.  I was shocked.  Turns out, others are seeing the same thing.  To be clear though, that’s five weeks was how long it took Wyndham to do their part.  It does not include the time it took the closing company to do their part which was two weeks.


----------



## breezez (Jan 10, 2019)

Richelle said:


> My last one took five weeks, and that was August of last year.  I was shocked.  Turns out, others are seeing the same thing.  To be clear though, that’s five weeks was how long it took Wyndham to do their part.  It does not include the time it took the closing company to do their part which was two weeks.


Not quite the same thing.   I had two Worldmark accounts.   It took them 11 months...    Both were already in my name and I was just combining them.


----------



## Richelle (Jan 10, 2019)

breezez said:


> Not quite the same thing.   I had two Worldmark accounts.   It took them 11 months...    Both were already in my name and I was just combining them.



A different process that could be handled by different people. Especially since they are WorldMark contracts and not Club Wyndham contracts. He bought a Bonnet Creek contract.   Two different systems can easily have two different results.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## breezez (Jan 10, 2019)

Richelle said:


> A different process that could be handled by different people. Especially since they are WorldMark contracts and not Club Wyndham contracts. He bought a Bonnet Creek contract.   Two different systems can easily have two different results.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I here what you are saying...

When I purchased my Wyndham contracts a few years back it took right at the 6 months from time $299 fee was paid for transfer.

Worldmark - As stated took 11 months to do my combine.   But they actually called me 2 months after they finished apologized for the extended time it took to do and actually gave me my $299 combine fee back via a check they mailed me.

I did (2) RCI points contracts with Vacation Village group of resorts last couple years.   Each time took 3 weeks 

I have done (2) Hyatt contracts in last two months  Each one has taken 14 days.


----------



## Richelle (Jan 10, 2019)

breezez said:


> I here what you are saying...
> 
> When I purchased my Wyndham contracts a few years back it took right at the 6 months from time $299 fee was paid for transfer.
> 
> ...



The faster transfer times started being reported somewhere around mid last year, so it was recent. In 2016 I got one transferred in 8 weeks, but that was prior to the new system. For the longest time it was taking months and then out of no where, it started going back to the normal turn around times.  

My VV contract I bought last year took about two months to transfer once VV got the paperwork.  My second VV contract took about 4 weeks once they got the paperwork. In the case of the VV contracts, I wonder if the transfer times has anything to do with the individual resorts. My first one was Williamsburg Plantation. My second was VV at Parkway.   My contracts were fixed weeks because they were for PIC, so I’m not sure if points contracts are any different as far as transfer times. 

I wish they would all follow Hyatt’s example. . Then again, Hyatt is a smaller system, so it’s easier to be faster, but still. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jan 11, 2019)

Does Wyndham notify owners when the transfer or title change has been completed by them? In December our title change, adding my sister and me to my dad’s deed, was filed in Hawaii and sent to Wyndham for them to process. Just wondering whether they’ll notify us when they’ve updated their records or we have to call to find out when it’s finished.


----------



## dgalati (Jan 11, 2019)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Does Wyndham notify owners when the transfer or title change has been completed by them? In December our title change, adding my sister and me to my dad’s deed, was filed in Hawaii and sent to Wyndham for them to process. Just wondering whether they’ll notify us when they’ve updated their records or we have to call to find out when it’s finished.


 Yes you will receive a letter from Wyndham.  Last one I had transferred in on 12/17. I received letter from Wyndham acknowledging transfer on 01/10/2019


----------



## DEVLISHGRN (Jan 16, 2019)

dgalati said:


> I had 2 transfer before Xmas one took 8 weeks the other 3 weeks. This is from the time Wyndham received paper work and resort transfer fee. LT Transfers usually takes 3-4 weeks on their deed prep and recording of deed. The Wymdham Customer Service rep I talked to stated they were at 5-6 weeks on transfer time.



Wow, that's a lot faster.  What does LT mean...legal transfer? (I assume it's not Lawrence Taylor).
Thanks
Brian


----------



## Jan M. (Jan 16, 2019)

DEVLISHGRN said:


> Wow, that's a lot faster.  What does LT mean...legal transfer? (I assume it's not Lawrence Taylor).
> Thanks
> Brian



LT Transfers is a closing company many of us have used and are very dependable. They currently charge around $215 so when you see someone charging $550 and even more you should know that those prices are excessive.

LT Transfers
4513 Highway 129N
Cleveland, GA 30528
706-219-2709
readylegal@gmail.com


----------



## keninatl3076 (Mar 1, 2019)

I bought a WCA contract on eBay back at the end of August, 2018.  It has now been over 6 months and I have not yet receiving anything from Wyndham on this purchase.  The closing company keeps telling me that Wyndham  is running behind.  It looks like from others in the posting that they are closing faster than that.  The closing company refuses to provide the sellers contract number and name so am I not able to contact Wyndham directly.  Does anyone else think that 6 months is too long to wait for the original paperwork to be sent out?


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 1, 2019)

keninatl3076 said:


> I bought a WCA contract on eBay back at the end of August, 2018.  It has now been over 6 months and I have not yet receiving anything from Wyndham on this purchase.  The closing company keeps telling me that Wyndham  is running behind.  It looks like from others in the posting that they are closing faster than that.  The closing company refuses to provide the sellers contract number and name so am I not able to contact Wyndham directly.  Does anyone else think that 6 months is too long to wait for the original paperwork to be sent out?



Six months is way too long! Who is the seller, an individual or a resale company. My guess is that no one is paying the maintenance fees and Wyndham won't transfer the contract with the maintenance fees in arrears. Do you have any evidence that the closing company even submitted the transfer to Wyndham. Typically if they call, Wyndham will tell them the date they received the paperwork.

CWA is a contract and they are processed a lot faster than deeds. Club Wyndham Select points are deeded at a resort and you are the deed holder. Club Wyndham Access points are a contract with Wyndham for a however many points but you don't actually own anything or have a deed. The points are deeded in Wyndham's name.


----------



## grab (Mar 1, 2019)

I’m currently waiting on some from October (almost 5 months) while others have come through in just 1 month. Timed from when Wyn confirmed they received documents.


----------



## Braindead (Mar 1, 2019)

keninatl3076 said:


> I bought a WCA contract on eBay back at the end of August, 2018.  It has now been over 6 months and I have not yet receiving anything from Wyndham on this purchase.  The closing company keeps telling me that Wyndham  is running behind.  It looks like from others in the posting that they are closing faster than that.  The closing company refuses to provide the sellers contract number and name so am I not able to contact Wyndham directly.  Does anyone else think that 6 months is too long to wait for the original paperwork to be sent out?


Wyndham is not to be blamed in this instance. Ounce Wyndham is properly notified of the sale you will receive the transfer paperwork from Wyndham to be signed and notarized by you the buyer within a couple a months. The seller will also receive documents to sign and have notarized.
Ounce the buyer and seller both have returned the executed transfer documents to Wyndham the transfer will be finalized within a couple more months. Roughly 4 months or less from start to end.

As Jan M said something is wrong here like the seller has a loan on the contract or is behind on the maintenance fees.
Please do tell us who the seller is. I would get the contract number so you could call Wyndham Title to see if they’ve been notified to start the transfer. If the eBay seller refuses to give you the contract number I would be demanding a refund.
If you used a credit card, I would be calling the credit card company disputing the payment.

Your looking at least 10 months for transfer and the seller is using Wyndham as an escape goat.
Wyndham is very slow but not to blame here


----------



## Braindead (Mar 2, 2019)

grab said:


> I’m currently waiting on some from October (almost 5 months) while others have come through in just 1 month. Timed from when Wyn confirmed they received documents.


If Title Services tells you that they cannot tell you why it’s taking this long.
That’s because of the privacy policy for the seller. 
Title can’t tell you the seller is delinquent on MFs or anything else that is wrong with the sellers contract.
But same as the previous post I would bet it’s an issue that hasn’t been resolved with the seller.


----------



## grab (Mar 2, 2019)

Braindead said:


> If Title Services tells you that they cannot tell you why it’s taking this long.
> That’s because of the privacy policy for the seller.
> Title can’t tell you the seller is delinquent on MFs or anything else that is wrong with the sellers contract.
> But same as the previous post I would bet it’s an issue that hasn’t been resolved with the seller.


I don’t think there are issues. Unfortunately I think it is just a backlog for some reason. I have been told in the past that there is an issue with financial services that the seller has to clear or things like that but now for most I am just told it’s still in process or under further review. 
The newest is that Wyn has become super focused on having the license of all sellers and buyers submitted with each transaction. 
I also understand Wyn has slowed down even getting estoppel statements out.


----------



## Braindead (Mar 2, 2019)

It’s always impossible to see what’s holding up the transfer.
It could be as simple as a couple getting divorced and one is refusing to sign the documents or send in a copy of their drivers lisence.
Simple items but when emotions come into play like getting divorced, some individuals just refuse to do anything for awhile.
Not saying that’s the issue in your case, but if something was missing when the documents were submitted it doesn’t matter when Wyndham received the documents your at a stand still until everything is in Wyndhams hands.
Complete correct documents is a reason why excellent resellers contracts transfer weeks or months quicker than other similar contracts.


----------



## grab (Mar 2, 2019)

Braindead said:


> Complete correct documents is a reason why excellent resellers contracts transfer weeks or months quicker than other similar contracts.


Agree totally. Some of mine I know are just Wyndham internal issues as they involve the same owner, same seller and same closing company as others that made it through. I wonder if some of the backlog is the increase in ovation contracts?


----------



## lprstn (Mar 5, 2019)

dgalati said:


> I had 2 transfer before Xmas one took 8 weeks the other 3 weeks. This is from the time Wyndham received paper work and resort transfer fee. LT Transfers usually takes 3-4 weeks on their deed prep and recording of deed. The Wymdham Customer Service rep I talked to stated they were at 5-6 weeks on transfer time.


That's awesome! I just purchased one and was told about 60 days.


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 5, 2019)

lprstn said:


> That's awesome! I just purchased one and was told about 60 days.



If you bought resale it might take longer than 60 days from the time Wyndham receives the paper work. I think it depends on how busy they are, if it is a holiday time, etc. But who knows, you could get lucky and Wyndham might get it done in 60 days. It is best to expect longer and then be happy if it turns out to be less.


----------



## keninatl3076 (Mar 7, 2019)

Braindead said:


> Wyndham is not to be blamed in this instance. Ounce Wyndham is properly notified of the sale you will receive the transfer paperwork from Wyndham to be signed and notarized by you the buyer within a couple a months. The seller will also receive documents to sign and have notarized.
> Ounce the buyer and seller both have returned the executed transfer documents to Wyndham the transfer will be finalized within a couple more months. Roughly 4 months or less from start to end.
> 
> As Jan M said something is wrong here like the seller has a loan on the contract or is behind on the maintenance fees.
> ...



That is the problem.  I have NEVER received any of the paperwork from Wyndham to be signed.  It has now been over 6 months since the selling company was "supposed" to have send the notice of sale to Wyndham and I have still not received anything to sign.  The reseller company will not give me the name of the actual seller or their contract number with Wyndham so I can't get any information directly from them.  All the reseller company has told me is that Wyndham is running behind.


----------



## keninatl3076 (Mar 7, 2019)

Jan M. said:


> Six months is way too long! Who is the seller, an individual or a resale company. My guess is that no one is paying the maintenance fees and Wyndham won't transfer the contract with the maintenance fees in arrears. Do you have any evidence that the closing company even submitted the transfer to Wyndham. Typically if they call, Wyndham will tell them the date they received the paperwork.
> 
> CWA is a contract and they are processed a lot faster than deeds. Club Wyndham Select points are deeded at a resort and you are the deed holder. Club Wyndham Access points are a contract with Wyndham for a however many points but you don't actually own anything or have a deed. The points are deeded in Wyndham's name.



6 months seems way to long for me too.  Especially to receive the transfer paperwork to be signed.  It is a resale company and they will not tell me the actual owner's name or the Wyndham contract number.  They continue to tell me that is there nothing wrong it is just Wyndham running behind that that just does not seem to be reasonable to me.  I have asked them to ask Wyndham for an estimated date of when they would be able to send the paperwork but so far nothing.  They also tell me that the sale is guaranteed because we have a purchase agreement but that agreement does not have any time limit.  It only stated that transfers will take a minimum of 90 to 180 days.  The company is TVS LLC.  They seem to be a small individual company.


----------



## Braindead (Mar 7, 2019)

keninatl3076 said:


> That is the problem.  I have NEVER received any of the paperwork from Wyndham to be signed.  It has now been over 6 months since the selling company was "supposed" to have send the notice of sale to Wyndham and I have still not received anything to sign.  The reseller company will not give me the name of the actual seller or their contract number with Wyndham so I can't get any information directly from them.  All the reseller company has told me is that Wyndham is running behind.


In your case I advised that if TVS LLC will not give you the contract number I would be cancelling the purchase with a full refund.
If you paid by Credit Card I would also be contacting them to open a disputed charge.
It’s inexcusable that TVS LLC will not give you an estoppel or the contract number.
It’s time to get out of this purchase, there’s no reason for you to wait any longer
Your 6 months in and no way to confirm that TVS LLC has done anything but take your money


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 7, 2019)

keninatl3076 said:


> 6 months seems way to long for me too.  Especially to receive the transfer paperwork to be signed.  It is a resale company and they will not tell me the actual owner's name or the Wyndham contract number.  They continue to tell me that is there nothing wrong it is just Wyndham running behind that that just does not seem to be reasonable to me.  I have asked them to ask Wyndham for an estimated date of when they would be able to send the paperwork but so far nothing.  They also tell me that the sale is guaranteed because we have a purchase agreement but that agreement does not have any time limit.  It only stated that transfers will take a minimum of 90 to 180 days.  The company is TVS LLC.  They seem to be a small individual company.



With deeds that are transferred the names and addresses of both parties are on the paperwork that both parties sign. If you bought CWA, Club Wyndham Access, points that would be a contract not a deed and that isn't done the same way. So what did you buy; deeded points at a specific resort or CWA points?

You wouldn't receive any paperwork directly from Wyndham. Did you receive, sing and return any paperwork from this company or the closing company other than the sales agreement? Yes, transfers can take a while but what you need is proof that they submitted paperwork to Wyndham for a deed or contract transfer to your name. If they can't supply that then they have taken your money with no intent to do anything. And if they actually did call Wyndham then Wyndham would tell them the date they received the transfer paperwork and what dates they are currently working on.


----------



## scootr5 (Mar 14, 2019)

lprstn said:


> That's awesome! I just purchased one and was told about 60 days.



I'm transferring one out of my account. Wyndham received the paperwork on February 11th, and title services just told me they just started working on early January stuff.


----------



## grab (Mar 15, 2019)

Just received contracts that were submitted on 12/18 - 2 months. Still waiting on some older ones.


----------



## keninatl3076 (Mar 27, 2019)

Jan M. said:


> With deeds that are transferred the names and addresses of both parties are on the paperwork that both parties sign. If you bought CWA, Club Wyndham Access, points that would be a contract not a deed and that isn't done the same way. So what did you buy; deeded points at a specific resort or CWA points?
> 
> You wouldn't receive any paperwork directly from Wyndham. Did you receive, sing and return any paperwork from this company or the closing company other than the sales agreement? Yes, transfers can take a while but what you need is proof that they submitted paperwork to Wyndham for a deed or contract transfer to your name. If they can't supply that then they have taken your money with no intent to do anything. And if they actually did call Wyndham then Wyndham would tell them the date they received the transfer paperwork and what dates they are currently working on.



So far, the purchase agreement is the only thing that I have received or signed.  I am still trying to get this company to tell me something from Wyndham but am not having any luck getting information from them at all.  However, they are claiming now that they can have the current owner book a vacation for me.  I don't know what is going on.


----------



## keninatl3076 (Mar 27, 2019)

grab said:


> Just received contracts that were submitted on 12/18 - 2 months. Still waiting on some older ones.



Thanks.  Mine should have been submitted to Wyndham in early September, 2018 (but I have no way to confirm that).  I have still received NOTHING.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Mar 27, 2019)

I have always gotten an estoppel.  It states the contract number as well previous owners name.  It seems unacceptable to me that the reseller won't give you the contract number.  With that you can call Wyndham and they can confirm receipt of the transfer, etc. 

I would not have the current owner book a reservation for you. Over and over they state that reservations don't transfer.  I would not be comfortable that the reservation would be honored. 

Transfer times: I've had National Harbor take 10 months.  I had a Branson one take about 3 weeks.  

As so many have already said, insist on an estoppel/contract number.


----------



## keninatl3076 (Mar 27, 2019)

I agree that I should have gotten an estoppel but I never expected to have something like this happen.
At this point I am pretty much just stuck waiting to see what happens.  If I don't get any answers in the next few weeks, I will reach out to them and tell them to terminate the purchase.


----------



## hjsweet2002 (Mar 27, 2019)

Waiting on a transfer now.  Wyndham received it Feb 11.


----------



## hjsweet2002 (Apr 2, 2019)

Wyndham received our transfer documents on Feb 11th and the transfer came through today, April 2nd.  Seven weeks for the transfer, not bad.


----------

